# Shootin fish off of Mexico Beach, FL



## SlingShaft (Apr 25, 2010)

I went out with some friends from Panama City and we got some reds (two nice ones in pics) and some nice black snapper. Water was very nice and we went out 25 miles and didn't see any signs of the ugly stuff.

The old cooler that the snapper are in is my dads old cooler and is at least 100qt.


----------



## JHL (Nov 17, 2009)

NIce fish. Thanks for the report to I am headed to Panama City to do some diving and was wondering what the area was like


----------

